# Chọn ví da không cần đến phong thủy



## avocado (8/9/21)

Chọn ví da không cần đến phong thủy Nếu bạn có lòng tin vào phong thủy, hoặc đơn giản chỉ là "có thờ có thiêng, có kiêng có lành", giá quyển menu bìa da bạn muốn làm mọi thứ để thay đổi tài vận của mình thì nên đọc bài viết này. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chọn phong thủy ví đựng tiền hợp mệnh tiền tài phú quý Chiếc ví da nam đơn thuần không chỉ là món phụ kiện giúp bạn cất giữ tiền và giấy tờ cần thiết mỗi khi đi ra ngoài. Mà em nó còn bán quyển menu bìa da giúp bạn thay vận đổi số nếu chọn đúng chiếc ví hợp phong thủy có được tiền tài danh vọng, còn nếu không thì tài sản cũng hao kiệt theo thời gian. Hãy dành chút thời gian đọc qua bài viết này để biết được phong thủy ví tiền nhé. Chọn màu ví da nam theo mệnh Trong ngũ hành thì màu sắc ảnh hướng rất lớn, mỗi màu tượng trưng cho một hành khác nhau, chính vì thế lựa chọn màu phù hợp với bạn khi lựa chọn chiếc ví da phong thủy là điều bạn cần lưu ý. Mệnh Thủy hợp với ví màu nào? Đối với những người mệnh Thủy hiện thân của hai màu đen và xanh để sinh tài lộc chắc chắn bạn chọn chiếc ví có hai màu này đều rất hợp. Nhưng màu mà sinh đại cát đại lộc thì phải là các màu trắng bạch kim, xám bạc giúp cho chủ nhân tiền vào như nước tiền ra nhỏ giọt như café phim. Bên cạnh đó trong ngũ hành màu tương khác đối với mệnh Thủy đó là màu Vàng chính vì thế bạn nên tránh mua ví có màu này nhé. Mệnh Kim dùng ví màu gì? Khi nhắc đến mệnh Kim bạn sẽ nghĩ ngay đến màu trắng bạch kim và màu xám bạc. Nếu có được chiếc ví tiền phong thủy hai màu này chắc chắn trong nhà tiền vàng lúc nào cùng nhiều lấp lánh như ánh kim vây. Ngoài ra theo ngũ hành thì Thổ sinh Kim, một chiếc ví da bò có màu vàng, nâu vàng, và nâu đất sẽ là lựa chọn phù hợp nhất giúp chủ nhân hung vượng, đại cất đại lợi. Đặc biệt màu kiêng kỵ nhất của mệnh Kim là màu hồng, tuyệt đối không dùng ví màu hồng kể cả nam và nữ. Bởi chính Hỏa khắc Kim mà hiện thân của Hỏa là hồng và đỏ, nếu bạn sử dụng hai màu sắc này thì tài vận sẽ bị cản trở, khó mà bứt lên được. Mệnh Thổ dùng ví màu gì? Hiện thân của mệnh Thổ là màu vàng và nâu, thì những chiếc ví da bò phong thủy là chuẩn nhất cho bạn lựa chọn để tiền tài lúc nào cũng được suôn sẻ, rủng rỉnh tiền bạc. Còn để sinh vương sinh cát lại phải nhường vị trí đó cho sắc hồng và sắc đỏ, bởi trong ngũ hành la Hỏa sinh Thổ. Mệnh Hỏa hợp ví màu gì? Màu sắc tượng trưng cho mệnh Hỏa là hồng và đỏ. Thì những chiếc ví phong thủy mang lại hưng thịnh, sinh cát lợi cho chủ nhân thì lại là màu xanh đậm, xanh đen (không phải là xanh nhạt, hay màu đen tuyền nhé). Bởi trong hệ ngũ hành thì Mộc sinh Hỏa mà màu xanh đen là của Mộc nên chắc chắn chiếc ví có màu này sẽ giúp người mệnh Hỏa mạnh hơn, phát triển không ngừng cao vút. Còn màu kiêng kị nhất đó chính là màu đen tương khắc với Thủy, mà Hỏa gặp Thủy tất cả cũng lụi tàn, tắt ngay. Nếu bạn đang dùng màu này thì nên đổi đi để mang may mắn về cho mình. Mệnh Mộc hợp ví màu gì? Màu của Mệnh Mộc là xanh lục nhạt. Nhưng màu mang lại sinh vượng sẽ là đen và xanh của mệnh Thủy. Bởi xét trong ngũ hành thì Thủy sinh Mộc, sự xanh tốt, tràn đầy nhựa sống, có sức sống mạnh mẽ nhất vượt qua tất cả bão giông của Thủy chắc chắn chiếc ví da bò màu đen, xanh, sẽ giúp chủ nhân mệnh Mộc có cuộc sống đầy tươi mát, bình yên. Còn màu mà kiêng kỵ đó chính là màu trắng bạch kim và xám bạc của Kim vì Kim khắc Mộc. Nếu bạn đang sở hữu chiếc ví màu này thì sẽ làm cho tiền bạc ngày càng lụi tàn theo thời gian. Chính ví thế chọn ví tiền hợp phong thủy ngay và luôn cho mình. Cách dùng ví hợp phong thủy Không dùng ví đã qua sử dụng Một chiếc ví đã qua sử dụng sẽ chứa năng lượng của chủ nhân cũ của nó, mà bạn không biết nguồn năng lượng đấy tốt hay sau. Tốt nhất chọn một mua chiếc ví phong thủy mới phù hợp cho mình. Tiền để trong tất cả các ngăn của ví Khi sử dụng ví tiền nhiều bạn tuyệt đối không nên để ngăn đựng trống rỗng bởi chính điều này sẽ làm tiêu tan tàn vận. Tiền được để trong tất cả các ngăn sẽ giúp cho tài lộc bạn gia tăng và không bao giờ túng thiếu. Không cho chiếc ví cũ của mình Khi chiếc ví của bạn đã cũ hay bạn muốn thay đổi mộ chiếc ví mới thì cũng không nên cho đi chiếc ví cũ ấy. Bởi điều này không hề tốt, làm cho dòng tiền cả bạn sẽ giảm sút. Thu hút may mắn tiền bạc về cho chiếc ví phong thủy Để vận may tài lộc đến với bạn thì hãy để trong ví 3 đồng xu được xâu vào sợi duy băng màu đỏ. Với tính có ánh kim chắc chắn thu hút nguồn năng lượng tươi sáng đến với chủ nhân. Dáng ví hợp phong thủy Đối với một chiếc khi bạn sử dụng cần phù hợp với nhu cầu của mình, nếu một chiếc ví ngắn không đủ để bạn đựng tiền, thẻ, giấy tờ làm hư gỏng thì hãy lựa chọn ngay cho mình chiếc ví cầm tay dáng dài. Vừa có thể đảm bảo mọi thứ trong ví không bị gấp, hay nhàu nát mà còn giúp tăng sự may mắn tài lộc cho chủ ví. Ví luôn được giữ ngăn nắp Một chiếc ví phong thủy mang sinh khí tốt lành luôn trong tình trạng sạch sẽ, cực kỳ ngăn nắp. Những món đồ không cần thiết nên bỏ ra ngoài sẽ loại bỏ được những năng lượng trì trệ, mở rộng để đón tiền tài cũng như dòng chảy tươi sáng mới về. Tôn trọng ví tiền Tránh tình trạng vứt ví trên sàn nhà, hay nhà vệ sinh. Hay để các loại giấy tờ, thẻ hết hạn mà chỉ để giấy tờ thiết yếu và nhất định lúc nào trong ví cũng phải có tiền đó là yếu tố thu hút và giữ sự giàu sang cho bạn. Nói không với để ảnh người thân trong ví tiền Điều để ảnh gia đình trong ví tiền của bạn không hề tốt chút nào bởi nói sẽ khiến trường khí bị nhiễu loạn, gây giảm sút tiền tài của bạn. Tránh để biên lai trong ví Những giấy biên lai, hay hóa đơn, bìa da đựng bằng tốt nghiệpgiấy vay nợ bạn không nên để trong ví bởi nó thể số tiền bạn mất đi chẳng hề tốt cho tài vận của bạn. Chính chúng là nhân tố tác động tớ nợ nận sẽ ngày càng gia tăng. Hy vọng qua bài viết hôm nay các bạn sẽ lựa chọn ngay cho mình một chiếc ví phong thủy cũng như cách sử dụng để tiền tài sinh lợi, cuộc sống an lành nhiều may mắn.


----------

